# HARC Round 4 @ Southside moved to 5/24!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Due to the Nitro Invitationals rescheduling for 5/31 in Dallas, and the TX RC Pro Series race on 5/17 in Dallas, we will be moving round 4 of the HARC Series at Southside Raceway to 5/24. Sorry for the confusion........it was out of my control and I'm just trying to make sure that we have our races on the weekends that the most local Houston people can attend. 

Please help spread the word....there are schedules out there that still have the 5/31 date on them. 

Dang! There is a lot of racing this year!


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

with it being a holiday weekend how many people are planing on showing up?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

A couple of months ago I had planned on taking a trip out of town. Now, I'm trying to see if I can back out, so I could race.

If all goes well, I'll be racing at Southside.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I made plans also that weekend based on the original schedule, and now I have a family event I can't get out of!!!!!

I'll be there in the morning to make sure everything is flowing, and I'll have to take off after that. 

I REEEEAAAALLLLYYYYY wanted to race the new RC8! I've got it dialed and ready to rock!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Whats the latest on the tank CV?


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Everybody READY?


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm ready...I just hope my buggy is...LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm ready! Oh wait, I can't go 

I was looking good in practice last weekend though.....wish I could show it off at Southside! Oh well, I'll save it for the River!

BTW, has anyone ever tried Dirty Harry tires at the River Track? I was thinking since there was silt that was probably 2" deep on most of the track by mid-way through the races last time we were at the river, that they might kind of "scoop" through that stuff? Kind of like paddle tires in the sand.


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

Yikes! I was checking the weather forecast for this upcoming weekend and it doesn't look good.

40% chance of T-storms Friday / 50% on Saturday / 60% Sunday


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

They should work Courtney.....I ran the Sportwerks "Qualifiers" and was very satisfied


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Take a look at the weather forecast now! Sunny, 91 degrees, and only a 20% chance of rain! Looks like the forecase for rain moved over to Sunday/Monday.

DAYUM!!! Why do I have to miss this one!!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Let's get it ON!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hoping to be out there girls. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

at least what fingers you have left. hahahaha


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I won't be racing either. I will come up and hang out for a couple hours. Paul, Are you going to be there saturday?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> at least what fingers you have left. hahahaha


Ha ha ha ha ha. I can still pimp slap you with my right hand though.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm out. Parents decided to come in tomorrow instead of Sunday. Too bad, I tried my radio out this morning and could hold it and pull the trigger and everything. See y'all soon.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Dang Chris!! You okay?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. Yeah, I'm okay, just have one less finger than I did 3 1/2 weeks ago. Freak deal. Getting a lot better, feel like I could race this weekend if the folks weren't coming.


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

what time do the gates open?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Should be 8am


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Man, What a day! My trigger finger hurts from taking so many pictures lol...Over 500 shots taken!!

I will be going through all of them the next couple of days. I will post them on my site when they are ready.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Your site Dinnie? What is the addy??


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> LOL. Yeah, I'm okay, just have one less finger than I did 3 1/2 weeks ago. Freak deal. Getting a lot better, feel like I could race this weekend if the folks weren't coming.


Story?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I posted alot of pictures so far. I still have a bunch more to go through.

http://texasboys.proboards36.com/index.cgi


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

rex cars said:


> Story?


Doing a tennis drill believe it or not. Hooked my wedding ring on the supports for a ball tray. Freak deal, never happened to anyone else in the world, LOL. Had to explain it to my surgeon twice and he says he has to keep explaining it to people. None of the orthopedic surgeons we know or any of the tennis pros I know have ever heard of it happening. I'll explain it next time I get out to race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your finger Chris!

I stopped by for a while this past weekend and it looked like we had a decent turnout for being a Holiday weekend, and being between two large out of town races. I have some pictures that I'll upload in the next few days. Thanks to Donnie for stepping in and doing picture duty when I wasn't able to stay long. MAN, I was wishing I was out there though!

Anyways, thanks to the crew over at Southside for having us, and hope everyone had a safe and fun Memorial day weekend!

The River Race is only about 3 weeks away!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks CV. It'll be alright, I'm going to letter Chris "The Shocker" Thayer on all my cars from now on, LOL. Hand is good enough to race and I don't see anything else on my calendar for June 21, so I should see y'all at The River.


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Chris, you gonna bring your electrics to The River????????? CV got scared and sold all his stuff!!!!!!!!!!!! (Gotta start talking some trash again to get back into the swing of things. Its been soooooooo long I might have to start over running Sportsman again!!!)........ I think I can take the quad with the brushless sbv and 11.1v, and we will find out for sure on the 21st.

Cant wait fellas..........

Tim


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Chris, that is freak! Glad to hear you're doing ok. Hope to see you on 6/21


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I see how it is Tim! I wasn't scared, I just felt guilty about taking home the money in the electric class 90% of the time! 

Chris, if you want to borrow my Hyper 8 & all it's parts, it's ready to go. You'll just need to scrounge up a .21-.28 motor. I'd hate to see only you and Tim out there with electrics and not be enough to race. That, and I'd like to see you run 1/8 scale so we can squash all this trash talking you do!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Tim, I'll have the flashlights there. Lord, I let CV win one electric race (his 4wd against my 2wd) at Mike's and he thinks he's done something. I guess I'm forced to point out that the only flashlight race he won AFTER I got the B44 was the one my car wasn't at, ha ha ha. CV, I have Losi 8ight that I can run anytime, just need to drop a receiver in it. But you won't like it if I do. I really want to get the GT2 out though, I'm going to try to scrounge some guys up.


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

So Tim, I saw you are unloading the Jammin, what are you going to be driving at the RIVER?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Blah Blah Blah Blah......see what I mean.....it's a never ending flow of carp coming out of Chris's mouth.......just playin' man!

Seriously though, bring that 8ight out and get your whoopin'.....I think you'll be surprised how my skill levels have developed in the last 2 months. 

Honestly though, I'd like to see you have fun with us in the 1/8 class....that's really all I want is for everyone to have a good time.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

If you are at the river track, then you are having fun. It's that easy!

Chris is too skeered to bust out that 8ight. Chris, maybe you can be competitive with CV in sportsman. hahaha jk

It's a long time until the river track race. That sucks!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is a link to the rest of my photos. Click on slideshow at the top right.
http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z163/HoustonAreaRC/


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah......see what I mean.....it's a never ending flow of carp coming out of Chris's mouth.......just playin' man!
> 
> Seriously though, bring that 8ight out and get your whoopin'.....I think you'll be surprised how my skill levels have developed in the last 2 months.
> 
> Honestly though, I'd like to see you have fun with us in the 1/8 class....that's really all I want is for everyone to have a good time.


Man, that's mighty bold talk for a guy who ran the first 3 rounds and was still sitting 7th in Sportsman. And will be dropping like a rock once he posts the Round 4 results. Ha ha ha ha ha. All in fun CV.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Now you know why I have a new radio, car, parts, motor, and servos! I was tired of dealing with stuff breaking and making for sorry finishes! That's what drops are for 

I've had 3 full practice days with all my new stuff put together, and not a single part broken (other than a faulty tank & fuel line).

SOOOOO, (fingers crossed), I expect to lay down a solid finish this time around to move up a little


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Doing a tennis drill believe it or not. Hooked my wedding ring on the supports for a ball tray. Freak deal, never happened to anyone else in the world, LOL. Had to explain it to my surgeon twice and he says he has to keep explaining it to people. None of the orthopedic surgeons we know or any of the tennis pros I know have ever heard of it happening. I'll explain it next time I get out to race.


Dude, did I miss something? Did you seriously loose a finger???

I'm in for some GT action next round. I might be able to get Benjamin to dust his GT2 off. The MBX5T, Hyper7, and probably a couple other cars and trucks are going on ebay this weekend to make room for the RC8T. Oh yeah........:biggrin:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

you guys know im in if i got the money! 

maybe i can even convince my dad to run 8th!


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

epfalzer, Ill be running a new RC8 at The River......... and C.V. I got my service pack today and it came with a new fuel tank!!!! Its white like all the other tanks instead of that clear looking color. 

Tim


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

dang it! I need one of those new tanks! I'm on my 3rd tank, in 3 outings. I've gone through all the common trouble shooting issues, and they're still leaking after about 10 tanks of fuel. I made sure it wasn't hitting the chassis and everything!

can you look at the SP paperwork and see if there is an associated p/n for the new tank?

P.S. I still want that Jammin, Tim


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I think this leaking c r a p is all in your head


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you can ask Tony Prisk on that one.......motor stalling and running funny, and a lot of air bubbles in the fuel line. Swap out the tubing, same thing. Swap out the tank, problem fixed......until that one breaks and does the same thing!


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Fuel tank part # is BR6217......RC8 Replacement Fuel Tank


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

I think the fuel tank has the same part number as the old tank.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> you guys know im in if i got the money!
> maybe i can even convince my dad to run 8th!


or maybe gas truck?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Tank*



Trinitybayrat said:


> Fuel tank part # is BR6217......RC8 Replacement Fuel Tank


hmmmm? that must be a number that is specific to the service pack or something. all of the RC8 p/n's start with 89XXX

If anyone has a lead on a new tank, let me know


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

The new tank uses the same part number, But you will not know if you are getting the new one or not until you get it.

Solution: Call AE and order the tank directly. They may even send you out one free of charge. Talk to Don.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Dude, did I miss something? Did you seriously loose a finger???


Yep to both. Not sure if it's technically lost though. The surgeon may have kept it b/c he has to keep telling the story 'cause nobody can figure out how it happened, LOL.

donnie, the fuel tank issues are real b/c the GT2 has them too. It's the Thunder Chicken style tank and it always had problems on the Thunder Chicken 1/8 too. It's frustrating as all hail and takes forever to track down b/c you don't expect it from a brand new tank.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

The RC8 tank problem is actually a different reason that the Thunder CHicken, but all the same it sucks that it don't work. haha


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

is there a fix for the gt2 tank problem?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Yep to both. Not sure if it's technically lost though. The surgeon may have kept it b/c he has to keep telling the story 'cause nobody can figure out how it happened, LOL.
> 
> 
> > That's insane! Sorry to here about that. I guess you will always have a way to break the ice though!
> ...


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

rex cars said:


> is there a fix for the gt2 tank problem?


Unfortunately a new tank is the only fix. AE was replacing them for free back when they were still "working out the bugs". Not sure if they still would because that problem has supposedly been solved. Might be worth a try emailing them. I know a lot of people who had a lot of GT2 stuff replaced for free, no questions asked. My pipe was broke out of the box, other than that I haven't had a single issue with mine. I never did try to get a new ppe, would probably never use it anyway.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

rex cars said:


> is there a fix for the gt2 tank problem?


From what I heard if the truck was less than a year old they were replacing them for free. However, the new tank only solved the problem of the filter sliding over (more or less unless one of the pins in the new tank breaks). It did NOT solve the problem of the janky Thunder Chicken type pressure nipple on the tank leaking. Ron and I both had problems with it at the Invite and mine was a brand new tank. Richard Saxton says CA glue is the best thing to seal it with. I'm going to try some Shoe Goo on mine and see how that works also.


----------



## robertr (Oct 16, 2006)

You guys are funny...the Kyosho 777 tank is a direct fit from what ive read.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

An update on the results:

I talked to Gary last week about getting the results from him, and he asked me to wait on them because Dan was coming over to analyze them a little closer. Apparently they got some complaints about the loop not counting people correctly. This happened in 3 different classes. I know that Sportsman buggy was fixed that day, at the track. Dan Tabalan was honest enough to let them know that he didn't believe he finished where he did and they checked the lap times and figured out he was right. It is believed that the same issue happened in the expert buggy & truggy classes, and he doesn't think that the person who had the loop issues realized it. So, to sum it up, Gary and Dan are reveiwing the results so that noone gets incorrect points awarded/taken away. I will call Gary again this evening and check and see what they found. I will most likely pick up the points from Gary at the track this weekend and get them posted up for you guys on Monday morning.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

robertr said:


> You guys are funny...the Kyosho 777 tank is a direct fit from what ive read.


Hey Chris or Ron, can you make fun of Robert now!?!?!?! He already sold all of is off-road stuff!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Robert, did you already sell your new 808? WUSS!!!!!!!!

I bet you didn't. Bring that pile down to the river track in a few weeks boyeeee.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

All you wimps better have your game faces on. I will be on the prowl with the camera


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Who is Robert? I don't remember any Robert. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

GoFaster said:


> Robert, did you already sell your new 808? WUSS!!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet you didn't. Bring that pile down to the river track in a few weeks boyeeee.


wait a minute.....robert had an RC8 a couple of weeks ago, and he sold that. If he got an 808, he may still have that and I just didn't know about it. So, if he did buy an 808, then I take back what I said.......but if he didn't, then joke away!

JK Robert.......you know we're cool!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Donnie Hayden said:


> All you wimps better have your game faces on. I will be on the prowl with the camera


Donnie, can you come out and play on Saturday?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

nah. My son got a free pass from his school for putt putt golf. We are taking him to do that saturday.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

just talked to robert earlier. he said he was selling everything offroad to fund his wedding.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

He should have thought of that 2 weeks ago when he spent all that $$$ lol.


----------

